# Old englander stove id



## SheldonHigby (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and was wondering if anybody had any info on this stove there is no model number on it anywhere only a patent number of d249807 is this a cat stove? .


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2020)

@Woody Stover early 24a model?


----------



## SheldonHigby (Jan 8, 2020)

I really am just curious to know if this stove should have a cat in it


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2020)

The 24-AC did. Do you have a picture of the right side of the stove? There should be a bypass control there if it has a cat.


----------



## SheldonHigby (Jan 8, 2020)

begreen said:


> The 24-AC did. Do you have a picture of the right side of the stove? There should be a bypass control there if it has a cat.


There is nothing on the sides just a rectangle tube on the back where the blower fan hooks up


----------



## SheldonHigby (Jan 8, 2020)

SheldonHigby said:


> There is nothing on the sides just a rectangle tube on the back where the blower fan hooks up


----------



## bholler (Jan 8, 2020)

It should be a non cat then


----------



## SheldonHigby (Jan 8, 2020)

bholler said:


> It should be a non cat then


Thank you didnt want to hook it up and run it without if it was supposed to have it


----------



## bholler (Jan 8, 2020)

What chimney is it going into?  He it been inspected?


----------



## SheldonHigby (Jan 8, 2020)

It's going into a brand new triple wall installed it last year and didnt like the woodstove I had so I sold it and this one was given to me


----------



## bholler (Jan 8, 2020)

SheldonHigby said:


> It's going into a brand new triple wall installed it last year and didnt like the woodstove I had so I sold it and this one was given to me


Ok then


----------



## SheldonHigby (Jan 8, 2020)

bholler said:


> Ok then


Should be good to go!! I own a sawmill and burn all my hardwood slabs so my wood is good and dry


----------



## bholler (Jan 8, 2020)

SheldonHigby said:


> Should be good to go!! I own a sawmill and burn all my hardwood slabs so my wood is good and dry


Good you will need allot of wood to feed that old beast


----------



## SheldonHigby (Jan 8, 2020)

bholler said:


> Good you will need allot of wood to feed that old beast


Lol thankfully it's not my primary heat source


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 8, 2020)

begreen said:


> @Woody Stover early 24a model?


I'll have a look at the one I have; It's under one of my SIL's house in a semi-crawl space..more of a "stoop space." It doesn't have the tubes though. We might be able to guess how old it is from a serial # comparison. Looks very similar to what I have though..sweet little cigar-burner.  


SheldonHigby said:


> There is nothing on the sides just a rectangle tube on the back where the blower fan hooks up


Nice. You have to burn hot to burn clean in the old stoves, and the more heat you can rip off the box before it goes up the flue, the better. You might also try some kind of small 8" desk fan to pull more heat off the


bholler said:


> Good you will need allot of wood to feed that old beast


Might be a little more efficient than it would appear at first glance. Mine has a baffle welded to the back wall, at an upward 45* angle to direct the smoke forward again in the box, under the step-top and back into the hot front part of the fire. An early attempt at a cleaner burn.
I'll see if my pics have survived multiple hard drive crashes, with no backup.


----------



## bholler (Jan 8, 2020)

Woody Stover said:


> I'll have a look at the one I have; It's under one of my SIL's house in a semi-crawl space..more of a "stoop space." It doesn't have the tubes though. We might be able to guess how old it is from a serial # comparison. Looks very similar to what I have though..sweet little cigar-burner.
> Nice. You have to burn hot to burn clean in the old stoves, and the more heat you can rip off the box before it goes up the flue, the better. You might also try some kind of small 8" desk fan to pull more heat off the
> Might be a little more efficient than it would appear at first glance. Mine has a baffle welded to the back wall, at an upward 45* angle to direct the smoke forward again in the box, under the step-top and back into the hot front part of the fire. An early attempt at a cleaner burn.
> I'll see if my pics have survived multiple hard drive crashes, with no backup.


Generally baffles aren't about cleaner burns just a longer smoke path to extract more heat.  Without extra air being introduced there no secondary combustion will happen.  There were pretty early secondary combustion systems available but they all introduced air at that point.  My old Cawley lemay was a pretty effective early secondary burner.


----------



## bholler (Jan 8, 2020)

Those are really just copy's of allnighter moes with some funky proportions


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 8, 2020)

bholler said:


> Generally baffles aren't about cleaner burns just a longer smoke path to extract more heat


I seem to remember something in the literature, touting a cleaner burn, but I don't have the manual any more, and I didn't find the receipt yet, either..


----------



## bholler (Jan 8, 2020)

Woody Stover said:


> I seem to remember something in the literature, touting a cleaner burn, but I don't have the manual any more, and I didn't find the receipt yet, either..


Literature says lots of things.  That doesn't mean they aren't making most of it up


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 8, 2020)

bholler said:


> Literature says lots of things.  That doesn't mean they aren't making most of it up


True. You don't have to go much further than the BK thread on here to see a lot of that type of "literature."
You say a lot of things, too, though..  C'mon, man, take a joke. I don't think I've yet heard you laugh on the board..


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 10, 2020)

I'll go to my SIL's and look for a tag on the back of mine to see what the model number is. I didn't want to go out in the rain and slop today, though.  
I _did_ find some pics. One cool thing about my particular model is that it will top- or rear-vent. I wouldn't think that would be an option on the OP's stove, with the blower and pipes.
I'll be interested if you post an update when you get it fired up, to tell us how it's working. 


SheldonHigby said:


> didnt like the woodstove I had so I sold it and this one was given to me....There is nothing on the sides just a rectangle tube on the back where the blower fan hooks up....burn all my hardwood slabs so my wood is good and dry


What stove did you have before..what didn't you like about it? I can tell you, this design will toss some heat, although my wood wasn't always the driest back then. And it's built like a tank.
The slab wood should burn great in there. As I said, you really have to burn at least a bit of flame in the old stoves in order to burn somewhat clean. The sapwood slabs should give you a lively fire, where the flame will eat some of the smoke. Pine works good for that, too.


bholler said:


> Generally baffles aren't about cleaner burns just a longer smoke path to extract more heat.  Without extra air being introduced there no secondary combustion will happen.  There were pretty early secondary combustion systems available but they all introduced air at that point.


Right. My BIL's VC Resolute III has another air inlet below the main air control, and secondary air is introduced through a channel with holes in it, located in the bottom/rear of the box. When the bypass is closed it routes the smoke along the base of the fire to a low flue outlet, and with that oxygen is supposed to burn some of the smoke. When I look at the stack, it still looks like a smoke dragon though. 
That said, if the Englander baffle is shooting the smoke to the front where the oxygen is coming in and the fire is hotter, it may work to re-burn some of it.


----------



## SheldonHigby (Jan 15, 2020)

Well its hooked up ran it once seemed to really crank the heat!! So far I like it. The stove itt replaced was I believe a country heysarth by Ashley. I didnt like how small the firebox was, and I had to load it sideways. If I put too much wood in the coals would build up against the door making it a hazard when opening the door


----------

